# TAJ MAHAL wins 38th Hall of Fame contest!



## wjfox (Nov 1, 2002)

*Best Domed Building*



*1. Taj Mahal, Agra, India* - 110 votes (45.27%)















*2. St Peter's Basilica, Vatican City, Italy* - 70 votes (28.81%)















*3. Hagia Sophia, Istanbul, Turkey* - 63 votes (25.93%)


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Would've been way more amazing had the black version been built next to the Taj.


----------



## Cunning Linguist (Apr 27, 2006)

Were they planning to build a black one?!!


----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

;_;


----------



## JD (Apr 15, 2006)

There already is black version, sort off. I think it's the tomb of Akbar in Fathepur Sikri.


----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

JD said:


> There already is black version, sort off. I think it's the tomb of Akbar in Fathepur Sikri.


Naw, Akbar's tomb isn't in Fatepur Sikri...it's in Agra proper

and it's beautiful, but not black


----------



## PurePaki (Apr 30, 2007)

black taj is a myth
Shah Jahan was going to make the Moonlight Garden across the river, the black stone found there were discolored white stones that turned into black


----------



## Cov Boy (Jun 4, 2006)

That's true...the black Taj is a myth and was supposed to be gardens. 

The authorites have landscaped this area but needs to be done better and give it proper access for more of a overall Taj experience in my opinion. 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/gardening/tv_and_radio/aroundtheworld_index1.shtml


----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

PurePaki said:


> black taj is a myth
> Shah Jahan was going to make the Moonlight Garden across the river, the black stone found there were discolored white stones that turned into black


Damn. The guy giving me a tour of the Taj lied to me.


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

Damn...I guess I'm too late to submit these...

Akshardham, New Delhi



















Umaid Bhavan Palace, Jodhpur


----------



## cicadess (Sep 26, 2008)

*www.powerleveling2000.com*

I also can't promise they are final wow gold because it's still the sort of thing we're wrestling with, and I don't want to disappoint anyone if it doesn't work out or we change our minds. Okay, massive caveats wow gold out of the way. We'd like to do something else with Kings. I don't know that a core ability is the answer, but wow gold burying it deep in Prot wowpower leveling , when Prot warriors would just as soon play with BoSanc, doesn't feel great either wow gold.We'd like to mess around with the top 2 tiers of all 3 trees, still encouraging you to cross-spec a little, but making that initial bite into the upper tier more tasty instead of just an icky appetizer to get the what you really want down deeper.I think Beacon of Light is starting to feel pretty good.

e 3 talent points for that stacks up to 3 times so 9% at 3 stacks. TIt may be a little OP right now,buy wow gold but I think we can get it in a good place. I'm sorry, but I don't know if you have the version I'm talking about or not.We'd like to get Vengeance back to 3 stacks, because that just feels more fun than 2. I can almost assure wow gold you that it won't be at 15% total damage -- that is hugely generous for 5 talent points, and would normally be budgeted at more like 15 talent points. If I had to guess,buy wow gold it will end up at something likhat is still over-inflated for 3 talent points. I understand wow gold  that your dps used to depend on Vengeance. We'll just have to buff it in other ways. Death Knights will get the exact same treatment, whatever it ends up being.


----------



## sztin12 (Oct 30, 2008)

*Yakitate!! Japan 1-195 (completed)*

you can read free Yakitate!! Japan manga onlinehttp://www.MaxManga.comabove 4000 hot free mangas onlineYakitate!! Japan 1-195 (completed)


----------



## Madeline (Jan 29, 2009)

:banana: YES ITS AN GREAT HONOR FOR ALL INDIANS. LETS PRESERVE ALL OUR HISTORICAL MONUMENTS. WHAT U SAY INDIANS.


----------



## uppowerleveling (Apr 6, 2009)

*asdasdasd*

wow power levelingwow powerlevelingpowerlevelingpower levelingwow goldpowerlevelingWorld of Warcraft power levelingwow power levelingwow powerlevelingpowerlevelingpower leveling wow goldpowerlevelingWorld of Warcraft power leveling


----------



## sinosells (Sep 20, 2010)

Thank you for your discussion, I found the perfect answer, thank you very much.



..................................................................................................................................


----------



## sinosells (Sep 20, 2010)

his blog article very good, and I find you help me too, I learned a lot Oh, thank
Latest Games blog|Latest Games blog|Latest Games blog|Latest Games blog|Latest Games blog|Latest Games blog|Latest Games blog|Latest Games blog|Latest Games blog|Latest Games blog|Latest Games blog|Latest Games blog|Latest Games blog|Latest Games blog|Latest Games blog|Latest Games blog|Latest Games blog|Latest Games blog|Latest Games blog|Latest Games blog|Latest Games blog|Latest Games blog|Latest Games blog|Beauty blog|Beauty blog|Beauty blog|Beauty blog|Beauty blog|Beauty blog|Beauty blog|Beauty blog|Beauty blog|Beauty blog|Beauty blog|Beauty blog|Beauty blog|Beauty blog|Beauty blog|Beauty blog|Beauty blog|Beauty blog|Slimming blog|Slimming blog|Slimming blog|Slimming blog|Slimming blog|Slimming blog|Slimming blog|Slimming blog|Slimming blog|Slimming blog|Slimming blog|Slimming blog|Slimming blog|Slimming blog|Slimming blog|Slimming blog|Slimming blog|Slimming blog|Slimming blog|Slimming blog|Slimming blog|Slimming blog|Slimming blog|Latest Movie blog|Latest Movie blog|Latest Movie blog|Latest Movie blog|Latest Movie blog|Latest Movie blog|Latest Movie blog|Latest Movie blog|Latest Movie blog|Latest Movie blog|Latest Movie blog|Latest Movie blog|Latest Movie blog|Latest Movie blog|Latest Movie blog|Latest Movie blog|Latest Movie blog|Latest Movie blog|Latest Movie blog|Latest Movie blog|Latest Movie blog|Beauty blog|Latest Movie blog|Beauty blog|Latest Movie blog|Slimming blog|Complex feelings|Emotional whirlpool|Beauty blog|Slimming blog|Latest Movie blog|Complex feelings|Complex feelings|Beauty blog|Emotional whirlpool|Emotional whirlpool|Latest Movie blog|Slimming blog|Complex feelings|Emotional whirlpool|Slimming blog|Latest Movie blog|Beauty blog|Beauty blog|Latest Movie blog|Complex feelings|Emotional whirlpool|Beauty blog|Slimming blog|Beauty blog|Emotional whirlpool|Latest Movie blog|Slimming blog|Slimming blog|Emotional whirlpool|Slimming blog|Latest Movie blog|Beauty blog|Complex feelings|Slimming blog|Latest Movie blog


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

:applause:....


----------



## Kaposi (Jan 18, 2012)

Its a mazzzzzzzzzzzzing building (taj mahal), cheers.


----------

